# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Re: Ancient Battles Deluxe (Do-Your-Own-Scenario)

## timallen

Hi all.

I just finished up this project for VPG and thought I would share the results with you.

This first image was created by the designer of "Ancient Battles Deluxe" as part of a Do Your Own scenario he wanted to make up.  I really liked it and said I would try to use it as a template and punch it up a notch in Photoshop.  The map was to be two 11x17 sheets, which is why you are only seeing half of the completed map.

----------


## timallen

And here is my final copy of the new, improved map.

If I was doing for myself, I would not have used such large hex numbers, but thats the way they wanted it.  The final size will be 22x17 or two 11x17 sheets.

----------


## timallen

They also asked me to develop the hex-tiles that will come with the game.  The idea is they will be punched out and you can lay them out to re-create any battle you want.  I must admit these were a major pain for me to make up, as I had never done anything like it before.  I"m still not really happy with the results, but the designer and publisher seem to be, and I"m tried of tweaking them!

----------


## pasis

I really like the border of you improved version. Repped

----------


## tilt

looks good, have some rep from me too  :Smile: 
I like the idea of building your own map - but you'll have to play carefully to avoid scooting things around. They should print this on thin metal and with magnetic pieces - THAT would be cool ... and a bit heavy *lol*

----------


## timallen

Ooooo....but you could mount it on your wall then!  I'd make the game a bit pricey tho.

On a related note, about 20 years ago I actually bought a set of little magnetic clips that you could insert 1/2 inch wargame counters into.  I took those and placed a game map onto part of an old mental shelf I had.  Presto!  A game that will never be destroyed by the cat!  Unfortunately, those little holders sometimes left marks on the counters when you where trying to slip them in and out, so I never used them much.

----------


## ravells

Or i guess you could put a sheet of perspex over the board once you'd put the tiles down. Nice work, timallen! Really great to see the boardgame section becoming more active.
best
Ravs

----------


## DevinNight

Nice job, the finished board with the border illustrations and rules looks really good.

----------

